# am GARDASEE fischen???????



## der Nachwuchs (30. März 2008)

hallo boadies, 

hat jemand erfahrungen mi dem gardasee gemacht???
was für fischarten kommen vor und lohnt es sich überhaupt. was für tipps könbnt ihr weitergeben. 
eigentlich finde ich den gardasee total ...
naja .....

naja vielen dank schon einmal

mfg


----------



## thymallusAUT (1. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Hallo der Nachwuchs,

der Gardasee ist doch wunderschön. Was gefällt dir daran nicht?

Bzgl. Fische gibt es von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander so gut wie alles und dann gibt es auch noch die Gardaseeforelle, welche nur hier vorkommt. Es kommt darauf an wo du am See bist. In Torbole macht es weniger Sinn auf Schleien und Karpfen zu angeln als im Süden. Ein Boot wäre jedoch von Vorteil. Ich fische jedes im Raum Bardolino und fange beim Schleppen und Vertikalfischen schöne Barsche und Hechte.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (2. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

.. echt ich wusste gar nicht, das der gardasee so reich an fisch ist. mir gefällt der see nur nicht, da dort zu viel(mein geschmack) zivilisation ist. 
also noch mal auf der gadasee zurük zukommen. dort sind ganz normale fischarten zu finden???? nichts besonderes ausßer die gardaseeforelle.. wenn man auf hecht und carps angeln möchte, was würdest du da an köder techniken empfehlen??.. ist der see überfischt???

vielen dank


----------



## thymallusAUT (3. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Entweder schleppe ich Wobbler zwischen 2 und 6 Meter ca. 50 bis 350 m vom Ufer entfernt oder fische vertikal von ca. 4 bis 8 Meter. Ich fische im Raum Bardolino. Bei den Booten die in Buchten ankern, kann man vorallem im Frühjahr ganz gut Barsch (auch Schwarzbarsche, die sieht man in den Häfen oft, leider fischen verboten) und den einen oder anderen Hecht erwischen. Ein Bekannter hat mal eine schöne Seeforelle erwischt ca. 1 km vom Ufer entfernt in 3 Meter Wassertiefe. Das war wohl mehr Zufall. Auf Freiwasserhechte habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Ich nehm mir ein Echolot mit, obwohl es verboten sein soll. Aber bisher hatte ich noch kein Problem damit.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (3. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

okay.. ich werde wahrscheinlich im osten des sees fischen.. ich nehme dann auch einfach mien echolot mit. wer soll das denn kontrolieren!!!!
und was geht da so mit gummi außer vertikal am liebsten auf hecht????
und was is mit carps fängt man die dort auch mit boilie??


----------



## Bernhard* (3. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Da die Schwarzbarsch-WM 2008 am Gardasee ausgetragen wird, wird der See für diese Fischart wohl auch nicht allzu schlecht sein!? |rolleyes


----------



## myers (5. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Ich war da zuletzt als Teenie... 

Wenn Du den Tourirummel lieber meidest, kannst Du auch in den Flüssen zu angeln. Dort findest Du bestimmt ein ruhiges Plätzchen. Im Norden bei Torbole/Riva (da sind besonders viele Windsurfer) mündet der Sarco ( [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Zufluss[/SIZE][/FONT]). [FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Ausfluss im Süden ist der Mincio. An den Zu- und Abflüssen soll der Gardasee besonders fischreich sein. Es soll außerdem zahlreiche Bäche geben.

Für den See empfiehlt sich ein Boot, vom Ufer geht aber auch was. Mittags wird der Wellengang rauher und der See ist genagelt voll mit Windsurfern. Das hängt mit den Bergwinden zusammen. Morgens weht der schwächere Vento, pünktlich zu Mittag die stärkere Ora. Dann gehen eben auch die Surfer ins Wasser. Leider hängen die auch am Ostufer/[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=-1]Malcesine rum. Dort ist der See am engsten / Wind am stärksten. Abends legt sich der Wind wieder.

Zur Topographie des Seegrundes habe ich gelesen, dass er im Norden schnell auf 100m abfällt und im Süden eher seicht, mit viel Schilfgürtel am Ufer.

Mit der Lizenz gibt es glaube ich unterschiedliche Bestimmungen, der Gardasee gehört zu verschiedenen Provinzen. Du kriegst sie aber in jedem [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Tabakladen[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] oder [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Postamt[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]. Kann sein, dass Du Dir für das Angeln in Flüssen eine Extralizenz besorgen musst, nennt sich [/SIZE]italienische Staatslizenz[SIZE=-1]. Einfach mal fragen, die sprechen ja alle deutsch.

Fischbestand: 
http://www.lagodigardamagazine.com/index.asp?lang=3&menu=12&art=2046
[/SIZE]


----------



## der Nachwuchs (5. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

cool.. vielen dank für die ganzen tipps... also stimmt das , das der see im süden wohl besser ist????
was ist mit den flüssen auf welche fischarten kann man dort treffen???
können dort auch barben sein?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Hallo,
Über die Pfingsferien werde ich mal mein Glück am Gardasee versuchen. Ich werde in Manerba sein. Das ist im Süswesten. Ich fange jetzt erst an mit dem Angel und Spinnfischen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mit Spinner, Blinkern und Wobbler man nach Barschen und Forellen ausschau halten.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich am Gardasee ne Angelerlaubniss brauche? (dazu benutze ich die Forensuche nicht, weil Teile der Beiträge schon über 3 Jahre alt sind und sich in 3 Jahren einiges an Gesetzen ändern kann.)

Habe auch in Schlauchboot, mit dem ich mal ein Stück rausfahren werde. Ansonsten ist es am Hafen auch ganz gut.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (11. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ja vielen dank.. dir dann ein großes petri!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*



der Nachwuchs schrieb:


> ja vielen dank.. dir dann ein großes petri!



Danke, gleichfalls


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

wie sieht´s aus. sind denn alle gardaseeangler schon eingeschlafen???


----------



## der Nachwuchs (16. April 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ja das glaube ich auch,...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Habe gerade den Thread wieder in den Abonnements entdeckt.
Wie oben schon geschrieben, war ich dieses Jahr an Pfingsten wieder am Gardasee. Habe mit Spinner (2) an einer Flussmündung in Manerba del Garda auf Döbel gefischt. Habe einen gefangen (27 cm).


----------



## Wasdenn? (23. November 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141060


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

@Wasdenn?: Joa, das ist en guter Link. Den Innhalt kenne ich schon. Das wurde mir vor 2 Jahren auch schon gesagt. Ich hatte dann ma Campingplatz den Chef gefragt, und der meinte, dass ich einfach angeln gehen soll. Bis ich die Lizenz mit den 2 Karten hätte und dass alles geregelt sei, würden wir schon wieder abreisen. Ich habe dann ohne den ganzen Wisch geangelt. Außerdem war/bin ich noch nicht volljährig und desshalbt seien die Italiener, die da kontrollieren ehh nicht so streng und würde nichts gegen mich unternehmen. Die sind ja froh wenn ein paar Urlauber in ihr Land kommen und wenn die "Kinder" stundenlang am Wasser stehen und angeln ist es ja auch ne schöne Kulisse für die ganzen anderen Urlauber.


----------



## Luccio (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Ciao zusammen!
Um am Gardasee zu angeln braucht es für Italiener nur die staatliche Lizenz. Als Ausländer kann man sich auf dem Gemeindeamt eine für 3 Monate gültige Lizenz geben lassen. In jedem Fall braucht man keine Tageskarte zu lösen!
Der Fischreichtum ist in den letzten Jahren leider ziemlich zurückgegangen. Es gibt zwar Unmengen an Döbeln...die sonstigen Fänge sind schlechter als noch vor ein paar Jahren, aber z.B. Spinfischen auf Hecht und Barsch lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Es werden auch regelmäßig schöne Forellen gefangen. Ein Boot ist sicherlich hilfreich. Und in der traumhaften Landschaft zu angeln lonht sich auf jeden Fall!

Luccio


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*



Luccio schrieb:


> [...]Es gibt zwar Unmengen an Döbeln...[...]



Kann ich bestätigen. Dieses Jahr an Pfingsten habe ich sehr viele gesehen und auch einen gefangen. Auf nen Spinner. Wenn ich wieder mal an den Gardasee komme, werde ich es mal auf Barsche probieren. Ist es da gut vom Ufer aus, oder sollte ich da besser mit dem Schlauchboot ein paar Meter rausfahren? Vielleicht so 50m oder, bis an die äußersten Bojen? (Wenn ich wieder hin gehen, dann höchstwarscheinlich wieder nach Manerba. Das liegt im Süd-Westen des Sees. Zwischen Brescia und Saló.)


----------



## Luccio (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Hallo Stefan,
die Barsche lassen sich gut vom Ufer aus mit kleinen Wobblern fangen. Dort wo Stege und Boote sind ist es immer einen Versuch wert. Mit dem Schlauchboot kannst du auf Höhe der Bojen auch Glück auf Hecht haben. Wenn Du vom Ufer aus angelst, mußt Du versuchen, den Köder möglichst tief absinken zu lassen, da das Ufer steil abfällt. Ideale Köder für den Hecht sind schwere, schlanke Blinker, z.B. die "fetta di salame", die es in den Angelgeschäften um den Gardasee gibt. Auf der Westseite des Sees ist die Uferpromenade bei Limone eine sehr sehr gute Barschstrecke.

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

@Luccio: Hey, endlich mal ein Gardasee-Experte. In Manerba habe ich einen kleinen Hafen und auch eine Flussmündung. An der Flussmündung habe ich den Döbel gefangen. Dann werde ich es, wenn wir wieder hinfahren mal am Hafen versuchen. Das Ufer fällt in der Tat steil ab. Aber dort ist es noch nicht so extrem wie in den oberen Teilen des Sees.


----------



## menden (15. März 2009)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ich war vor 2 jahren am gardasee das gewässe ist top 
in 3 angeltagen hab ich ein rotauge von 27cm und 3 döbel (33cm,47cm und 52 cm gefang) ich hab einfach ma ein bisschen brot reingeschmissen eine wasserkugel und das schwimmbrot abtreiben lassn und dann kamen die bisse


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (16. März 2009)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*



menden schrieb:


> ich war vor 2 jahren am gardasee das gewässe ist top
> in 3 angeltagen hab ich ein rotauge von 27cm und 3 döbel (33cm,47cm und 52 cm gefang) ich hab einfach ma ein bisschen brot reingeschmissen eine wasserkugel und das schwimmbrot abtreiben lassn und dann kamen die bisse



Von wo aus hast du gefischt und wie tief ist dein Köder unter der Wasserkugel getrieben?


----------



## menden (28. April 2009)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ich habe abseits von den badestränden gefischt  der köder war direkt an der oberfläche
gruß niklas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. April 2009)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*



menden schrieb:


> ich habe abseits von den badestränden gefischt  der köder war direkt an der oberfläche
> gruß niklas



Hast Du es auch schon mal mit Raubfischködern auf Döbel u.A. versucht?


----------



## menden (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ne habe ich nicht weil es zwar viele kleine fische gibt aber die von den döbeln nicht gejagt worden sind


----------



## Hechti1995 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Hi,

ich würde auch gern mal wissen was so die besten Köder sind; ich fahr jetzt zum ersten mal mit meiner fam. an den gardasee und wollt nicht nur raubfische sonder auch karpfen fangen!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Hey,

also zum Karpfenangeln kann ich Dir leider keine Tipps geben...
lies einfach mal das Thema durch, da müsste eigentlich stehen, mit was für Ködern was geht.

Ich war mit Spinner auf Döbel erfolgreich. An Flusseinflüssen.
Spinner auf Barbe geht auch...


----------



## King Wetzel (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

hallo ich fahre dieses jahr im septembar zum gardasee mit der meiner klasse ich werde auch meine rute einpacken (man kanns ja nicht lassen  ) und es mal auf schwarzbarsch, döbel und normalen barsch versuchen. Wir sind bei saint zeno di montagna hat da jemand tipps u dem virtel ?????
naja danke schonmal für antworten MFG Henry


----------



## Fritze Fischer (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Ich würde es mal mit einem Drakowitch-System probieren.
Geht gut auf Zander.
http://www.blinker.de/lesergalerie/bilder_frei/1110872074_Systemkomplett_1.jpg
Einfach den vorkommenden Beutefisch (z.B. kleinen Weißfisch, 8cm-10cm) ranpacken und die Bleikugel ins Maul.

...Und dann die Montage über den Grund ziehen.

Petri Heil #6


----------



## barschben (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ich bin diesen und war die letzten zwei sommerferien ne woche in torri del benaco also gleich neben san zeno di montagna.Ich rate dir einmal an der kannte entlang (die is nah am ufer)zu schnorcheln da stehn immer wieder recht große barsche .In den häfen(wo angeln zwar offiziell verboten ist aber da musste halt drauf *******n)sieht man am abend wenns dunkel ist im wasser unter den straßen laternen immer große fische vorbeischwimmen(wahrscheinlich barsche oder schwarzbarsche),bin mir sicher das da was mit wobblern spinnern geht.Desweiteren würd ichs mit tauwurm am drop shot rig auf barsch versuchen.
Ich rate dir da das wasser seeehr klar ist ein langes fluorcarbon vorfach zu verwenden.
Mit hechten musst du vom ufer denk ich nicht rechnen.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich erst diesen sommer ernsthaft 
dort angeln will ,weil mir die letzten beiden male das nötige wissen gefehlt hat und ich einfach irgentwie einen wurm mit
nem haken dran ins wasser geschmissen habe:q.
Bin mir aber sicher dass diesen sommer was barschmäßig geht bei den kloppern die ich letztes mal gesehen habe.:vik:


----------



## stau (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Wie ist es denn gelaufen hast du  Barsche gefangen?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Dir ist klar das in dem Thema seit 2 Jahren keiner mehr aktiv war?


----------



## djlumo (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Nee nur ein halbes Jahr ;P


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

Es schreibt zwar keiner mehr, aber ich habe es bei meinen "abonnierten Themen" also schau ich immer wieder rein, wenn sich was tut. Wer also Berichte hat, immer rein damit!
Vllt geh ich irgendwann auch mal wieder runter an den Gardasee...;+|rolleyes#6


----------



## Fischer 2000 (27. März 2011)

*AW: am GARDASEE fischen???????*

ich fahr dieses jahr in den pfingstferien an den gardarsee bin aber neu in diesem Themen gibitt kann mir jemand  eine liste mit fischen undködern geben 
danke schon mal im vorraus#c


----------

